# St Pauls, NC - Sophia PTS 8/10 AM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Robeson Co AS


Last Day 8/10 @ 8am , Id#41874


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

pts monday am


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

A little bump for sweet Sophia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Her time is running out..









Can't someone help her?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Surely we won't lose another one at this shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sophia and Lucy need help. Sunday is their last day... 

Please!?!??!!?!?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the same shelter Lydia(sp?) and Keena were at.


Can anyone help Sophia and Lucy???

Tina, the contact I talked to at the shelter about Keena and Lydia, is VERY nice and seems easy to work with.

PM me if you need her contact info.

BUMP for this girl.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Where are all the Rescues?????


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sophia's PF Link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14353609


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please help her


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Praying for sophia and Lucy that someone is able to help them


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sophia and Lucy only have until close of business today, Sunday.

PLEASE, someone help them.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sophia desperately needs out by the end of today..

Can someone help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sophia dies in the morning. can't someone help???


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Prayers for Sophia ...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate this shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI hate this shelter.


Me too!!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I called the shelter-both Sophia and Lucy have until tomorrow morning-that means this afternoon is it-i asked for more time and it didn't seem to go anywhere. Please can't someone help them-


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

These girls have a 2nd chance... they have until end of the day today.

Please?!?!?!?!!?

They are desperate for help.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Any room for sweet Sophia?? Please????


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please anyone?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Please!?!?!??!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please help--


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------

